# is the beta quadra supposed to be the least empathetic/most callous?



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I was just wondering if that was your observation or if it's what you'd theorize and why? To me, it seems like members of the beta quadra are the most indifferent to suffering and/or are the most likely to cause it (for example, the WWII leaders--Hitler, Stalin, FDR, Churchill were members of the beta quadra) and when it happens they seem to like to politicize it and become leaders rather than help individually.

It seems like the delta quadra is the most empathetic, though they tend to imagine people are suffering and come up with their own ways of dealing with it; they don't seem to be able to read people that well so they don't give people what they ask for, but rather what they (i.e., delta quadra people) seem to think would help. Yet betas can read people (they're highly focused on other people) and see that people are suffering and either get pleasure out of it or don't care.

Another thing, is that subtype determines whether someone will appear to belong to a certain quadra; for example, ESI-Fi behave more like/fit more in with the Delta quadra than the Gamma quadra and ILE-Ti (ILE-Ti is quite frequently the product of an SLE-Ti mother and EIE-Ni father) fit more, in terms of appearance and behavior, into the the Beta quadra than Alpha.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

I think what you're seeing is the combination of Introverted Thinking (a "neutral", unemotional inner life) and Extroverted Sensing (forcefulness & aggressiveness). At least Gammas have Fi, so when they have their hands around your neck, they might shed a tear.

But seriously, I don't think Betas are automatically callous by any means, but I can see what you're saying.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

richard nixon said:


> I was just wondering if that was your observation or if it's what you'd theorize and why? To me, it seems like members of the beta quadra are the most indifferent to suffering and/or are the most likely to cause it (for example, the WWII leaders--Hitler, Stalin, FDR, Churchill were members of the beta quadra) and when it happens they seem to like to politicize it and become leaders rather than help individually.
> 
> It seems like the delta quadra is the most empathetic, though they tend to imagine people are suffering and come up with their own ways of dealing with it; they don't seem to be able to read people that well so they don't give people what they ask for, but rather what they (i.e., delta quadra people) seem to think would help. Yet betas can read people (they're highly focused on other people) and see that people are suffering and either get pleasure out of it or don't care.
> 
> Another thing, is that subtype determines whether someone will appear to belong to a certain quadra; for example, ESI-Fi behave more like/fit more in with the Delta quadra than the Gamma quadra and ILE-Ti (ILE-Ti is quite frequently the product of an SLE-Ti mother and EIE-Ni father) fit more, in terms of appearance and behavior, into the the Beta quadra than Alpha.


I'm from the Beta quadra, and I consider myself quite empathetic.

I can easily put myself into other people's shoes. When I was in school, I would always befriend the underdogs. Like during my high school days there was this girl I met in school who would often get bullied and hated by everyone else, and I find myself empathizing with her, so I started becoming her friend.

I don't just empathise with humans, I also empathise with animals too. Whenever I read up any news about animals abuse, those news tends to affect me badly and I ended up in a bad mood for a period of time. 

I often find myself attracting stray dogs and cats as well as children everywhere I go. I'm guessing it's because they are able to sense my empathetic nature hence they get drawn to me? 

I'd say Beta quadra are the most likely to be empathetic. I have quite a strong humanitarian streak in me, and I noticed this same thing with my fellow Beta types.

If Delta's motto in life is "An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind", then Beta's life motto would be "I'll use all my power to help humanity and save planet earth from dying.."


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

No


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

That would depend on your perspective. IMO Beta types are just more dedicated to their causes (which requires some empathy at least), although they can be _very_ ideological in perfecting a system. WII leaders can exemplify these tendencies yeah but using them as "typical betas" is in bad taste.


----------



## tower (Nov 2, 2016)

IEI is barely like that Beta stereotype. Though they can have their own "Beta moments", lol.


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

Quadra values is a a concept completely debunked/demolished by Stackemup Typology (Socionics Side)...I call it the quadra values mythology. 



​


----------

